

Americas Most Promising Startups - Business Week - keltecp11
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/06/0627_fresh_entrepreneurs/1.htm

======
da01
I thought some of them seemed very useful. I liked the invention to lift
manhole covers
([http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/06/0627_fresh_entrepren...](http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/06/0627_fresh_entrepreneurs/6.htm))
and the BidMyCleaning.com idea
([http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/06/0627_fresh_entrepren...](http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/06/0627_fresh_entrepreneurs/10.htm)).

------
pj
This is from a year ago and the startups... I'm not too impressed. Blog backup
company, social networks...

